# Sweetie rescue update



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

Sweetie in her new home. Today was her first day at home while I went to work I did not have a lot of time with her Sunday since I just picked her up and it was about 6:00 when we got home. She slept in the crate with her owners Tshirt all night while Rojo slept in the bed with me. I had to crate them both today for about 4hrs while I worked. I don't usually use the crate with Rojo anymore he just sleeps on his bed when I'm away. I just couldint trust them alone together yet. It's strange because Rojo has other Vizsla friends he stays with and they seem to have things worked out between them. Granted he has only played with boys. So I notice that there playing is more standoff they circle each other slower. Rojo is so laid back its almost funny to watch. But sweetie has a diffrent energy very provoking and not interlay in a playful way. There is no growling but I'm not ready to leave them unsupervised yet. I hand feed her tonight while Rojo ate from his bowl she has loving temperment and a deep desire to bond with me. I'm taking a vacation day tomorrow to bring them on one of my favorite hikes down to the Sandy river. It's Rojo's favorite and he loves to lead the way and show off hopefully they will bond a bit more. We ran this morning at a WMA with another Vizsla for about 2hrs three vizsla 2hrs you would think that would get her nice and tired GPS said 3.5 miles at avg speed of 4.8 I will introduce her to pigeons on Thursday and see how she handles the blank 22. The owner said he shot birds for her but I will take it slow. Hunt test is May 3-5 and I may run her. Sorry for the rambling I'm on the IPhone and managing two Vizslas....


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Sounds like you are doing a great job Zigzag - it is best to tread carefully as you are doing then you hopefully to do not have to make good a bad situation good. I think it can be hard for an only dog to have another mature dog introduced to his domain, but I am sure you will have them playing together in no time.

Keep us posted - it is nice to hear a happy rehoming story.


----------



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

I posted some not so great video of Sweetie and Rojo. I just wanted to get a feel for her abilitys. I will have her at the trainer on pigeons Thursday morning. So I can fix whateaver it is I did wrong today

http://youtu.be/R7Xsi4_73ys

http://youtu.be/7KfqrEsqThk

http://youtu.be/wk9agrtdcBg

http://youtu.be/CC_-yBi0ZLo


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Yeah, Dos Equis to you, ZigZag 8)


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I wouldn't say you did anything wrong with her.
She looked nervous around the waterfall. Just let her bond with you, and get comfortable with some of the new things on her own terms. Don't try and force her, she needs to build trust.
A little less commands that can't be enforced. 
Both dogs are still young. Try working them separately and you should get better results. You can see the dogs coming to you with the prize, but has a change of heart when it spots the other dog.


----------



## VbarK Vizslas (Jan 31, 2012)

Loved the videos!!! She looks awesome. Hope everything is continuing to go well.


----------

